# Best sized croaker for gator trout



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I heard bigger croaker are a great bait for gator trout, but I dont know which size croaker would be best to use...any suggestions?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hold out your hand. Find a croaker about that big, maybe a touch smaller if you play in the NBA. Go fishing.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have used them up to about 12\" for big trout. At least over 6\" to keep the 2-3 lb trout off of them.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been catching hand size croakers a lot lately in the sound on a small black/gold Sebile Flat Shad fished slow. 

Chad, how do you like to fish them? I've fished them under a big cork to keep them off the bottom or carolina. I'm not good at finding gator trout yet, but I would think that kayak drifting a croaker with a 2oz carolina rig might be worth trying.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught them on croakers around a 1/2 lb before but hand size is usually best. The biggest one I caught last season (32 inches, 9 1/4lb) ate a 8 inch spot.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I either free line them or Carolina rig them on deep structure usually 20+ feet deep. Not your usual trout spots but they like the deep stuff too!
Chad


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have used them up to about 12\" for big trout. At least over 6\" to keep the 2-3 lb trout off of them.


Yeah....I hear ya, nothing pisses me off more than catching a bunch of 3lb Trout. LOL. 

Can I come fishing with you?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Diesel said:


> Flatspro said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


You might not understand 2-3 lb trout are no good in a tournament they don't win shit! Those are the only times I fish with croakers and no smart ass you can't fish with me!
Chad


----------



## Jacktyler627 (Nov 1, 2009)

where are good places to catch croaker?

Ill occasionally catch pretty big ones on a hook, but the hand size ones would be nice to find in numbers


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wheres the croaker hot spots?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

tyler0421 said:


> Wheres the croaker hot spots?


Doak Campbell Stadium


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, I misread your question, I thought you said choaker hot spots.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

lol @ Lyin Too....

Here's a hot tip.. while free lining your croaker, give him a tug on the line every few minutes, this will irritate him and make him croak, which attracts the predators... free of charge, fellas.. spreading that karma around.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been seeing a bunch of good bait sized or bigger croaker caught at the Palafox Pier lately.


----------

